# 14 lb Horton Bass



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

I went out fishing with Woody's Member Benito yesterday and we had a tough day in the cold and wind. We only boated one bass all day. But if you are going to just catch one it's ok as long as it's big enough.  

Inspired by Hawghunna telling us the big ones were biting at Horton we moved our trip from Stone Mountian and went south to Horton for some Trophy bass fishing. 

Around noon this one hit a black and blue jig in deep water on some prime big bass structure. We anchored on the spot for over an hour as well as fishing several other prime big bass spots but this one bass was all we could manage. 

Benito did drop a spoon down and get one crappie out of a school that was under the boat. But the bites were few and far between. I got some video coming but it needs a little editing to hide the location of where we were at.

At first I only thought the fish was around twelve pounds but after looking at the massive frame on the fish (My hand barely went around one side of it's tail right above the tail fin)I decided it was worthy of a video weigh in. Benito did the honors as camera man and we never could get the scale to settle on a weight but it stayed between 14 and 15 pounds so I am calling it 14 1/2. I put the fish beside a yard stick in my boat and measured it at over 27 inches just before we released it.

The fish was healthy and it's eyes were just starting to bug out a little so I think it can grow much bigger. It didn't have a huge gut but was just a huge thick fish so I imagine it could go close to sixteen pounds or more with the right conditions and some eggs in spring.

Let me say thanks to Benito for netting the fish even though it didn't really fit in the net well at all. I didn't think he was going to get the net after he saw the fish but he came through in the end real quick with a perfect net job on a hook that was starting to straigten out.

I will post a couple videos later on after I edit them a little.


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*Downsize photo*

Here is a smaller photo.


----------



## jerad (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you say photo shop!!!


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*photoshop*



jerad said:


> Can you say photo shop!!!



Just the background.


----------



## Benito (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to Randall for an experiece I'll never forget!

Was by far the biggest fish I've ever seen.....it's head would have easily fit both fists in it's mouth. 

Randall calmly says "hey, I got one.....it's a big one. Could you grab the net? Then I see it's head come out of the water, looks like a Mac Truck. I'm amazed I was able to net it, because it literally didn't fit in the net.

Truly incredible.....


----------



## UXO (Dec 31, 2009)

That's an amazing fish, congrats Randall!  That right there will make the cold worth while.


----------



## jerad (Dec 31, 2009)

Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water!   Sorry ,dont believe this story.   Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Dec 31, 2009)

jerad said:


> Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water!   Sorry ,dont believe this story.   Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??


& you expect people to believe that carrot stix are the best rods built?


----------



## UXO (Dec 31, 2009)

jerad said:


> Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water!   Sorry ,dont believe this story.   Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??



Sure don't.  Just because the tail isn't fanned out doesn't mean it's missing from spawning.  That tail doesn't even resemble a spawning fish, not the color/condition/anything else you can come up with.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have argued with Randall a few times I will tell you he would not lie about a fish. Thats a nice one for sho.


----------



## Benito (Dec 31, 2009)

I was there- believe it. Video, several other photos, and most importantly, Randall is not a liar.


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*Tail*



jerad said:


> Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water!   Sorry ,dont believe this story.   Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??



First you have no idea what you are talking about. Red tails and bottom tails missing on females have almost nothing to do with spawning. It's a myth that people like you have created to explain what you don't understand. 

No part of the tail was missing it just looks like that in the photo. Second small capilaries in bass constrict and become smaller during cold water periods. They are cold blooded animals. When blood rushes to these smaller capilaries like in the tail, mouth, etc during a fight when caught, stressed, or during warming periods around the spawn the capilaries burst and cause the condition. Some fish diseases will cause this or worsen the problem as well. I have discussed this before on this website and others when people have said the same thing. Benito actually noticed the mouth of the fish bleeding and red yesterday and thought it was from eating crawfish until I explained it to him yesterday.


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*here you go*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=209369&highlight=bass+capilaries


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 31, 2009)

I just cant believe you guys were out there in a sweatshirt and ballcap, that,s dedication...


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*bug pac*



Bugpac said:


> I just cant believe you guys were out there in a sweatshirt and ballcap, that,s dedication...



Actually I took off a heavy coat just for the photo. You will see it on me in the video.


----------



## Horns (Dec 31, 2009)

I was standing with another Woody's member (Dawg1419) when Randall called to tell him about it


----------



## xxstang90 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice bass fellas!


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2009)

great fish. what did she bite, spoon or swimbait?


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*Jig*



Old Dead River said:


> great fish. what did she bite, spoon or swimbait?


 It hit a 3/8 oz black and blue jig. Can't remember brand but I will look later. It was a new brand I tried that a guy in Dallas GA makes. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats Randall,

Did I really inspire you guys to go to Horton,or was it the pic of that Horton Beast that I posted?

Are you sure that was not  Constant Threat Brush-N-Vader Jig that a guy in Griffin builds,I saw him hand you a couple at Lake Horton a few months back .....  Those Jigs will stick some big ole bass too.

P.S ..... You might need a BIGGER NET,if you gonna keep fishin' C.T Baits


----------



## pbradley (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish guys!


----------



## Randall (Dec 31, 2009)

*Hawghunna*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Congrats Randall,
> 
> Did I really inspire you guys to go to Horton,or was it the pic of that Horton Beast that I posted?
> 
> ...



I really wish I had caught it on one of your jigs (or my swimbait) but the jig I used was really an experiment of sorts. After losing a fish larger than this one on a jig with a heavier hook back in the summer at Horton. I decided to go with a jig with a lighter wire hook for better penatration in deep water. I saw the jig at Gable's Sporting Goods in Douglasville on Monday. It had a full size profile with a lighter wire hook so I bought some. It almost backfired since I almost straightened out the hook. But all that matters is it worked and we got the fish in the boat. The net did it's job but those rubber nets are scary sometimes on a big fish. I have a larger net I use when fishing by myself but the rubber net is much less trouble when their are more rods and people in the boat.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 31, 2009)

Just kiddin' Randall,

Maybe your next toad will eat a C.T B-N-V Jig,POWERED by Mustad's Ultra Point Black Nickel Hooks.And I don't trust those extra heavy rubber nets,I'd rather spend a few minutes digging a crank bait hook out of a DEEP net.

Congrats again man.


----------



## BasserDrew (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome fish guys, congrats!


----------



## Pauley (Dec 31, 2009)

All I can come up with is... WOW!!!!  Congrats


----------



## fotoguy (Dec 31, 2009)

Really great looking fish guys! Way to go!!


----------



## jalawson (Dec 31, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!  Way to go Randall.  14.5 pounds.  That is just amazing.  Benito, we need you on one now.  It has really been a week for large bass.  Congratulations Guys!


----------



## Shane B. (Dec 31, 2009)

*some people*

Man are you really bashing someone that you probably don't know  for catching a 14.5 bass ?quote=jerad;4446787]Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water! Sorry ,dont believe this story. Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??[/quote]


----------



## KKrueger (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude, that is awesome. Congrats!!!


----------



## senko77 (Dec 31, 2009)

jerad said:


> Now are we to believe this fish with a redish tail that the lower part of the tail is gone from spawning was caught Dec. 30 in 40-45 Deg. water!   Sorry ,dont believe this story.   Should have found a photo of another fish that would be caught this time of year. Not one with a red tail from the early spawn. Doesnt anyone else see this what i am talking about??



Lol.  Love how this kid hasn't come back an posted again.  He picked a fight with the wrong guy.

AWESOME fish Randall.  Just wondering, did it happen to come off that "prime big bass structure" we fished?


----------



## static metal (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice fish brother, I envy you!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 31, 2009)

Is this the same randall with the bb boom?


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2009)

Randall,

 Pardon my poor attention span, I see where you posted the bait the first time. Thanks for the the details though.

Two questions, is this the second largest bass you've landed, next to the 15+ from Varner, AND, how do you know the other bass you lost some time back was bigger than this 14.5 specimen? Did you get a good look @ it?

Fantastic fishing fellas. I'm sure Ben is ecstatic, grooming himself to write a new preface for the next edition of "Sowbelly".

as the other fella said, I'm green with envy
j


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Last I looked personal attacks aren't allowed on this forum, and ya'll are being pretty hard on Jerad, everyone's entitled to their own opinion. This is whats wrong with this forum, nobody is allowed an opinion. Just because he's not praising Randall, he's a crackhead or an idiot??


----------



## fburris (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey! Nice fish guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fburris (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey this guy was posting a story and a comment was made basically calling him a liar. I just overlook it and keep reading. Even if he would have made the story up, it was his post. Nice fish!



Steve78 said:


> Last I looked personal attacuy ks aren't allowed on this forum, and ya'll are being pretty hard on Jerad, everyone's entitled to their own opinion. This is whats wrong with this forum, nobody is allowed an opinion. Just because he's not praising Randall, he's a crackhead or an idiot??


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 31, 2009)

deep'we R said:


> Is this the same randall with the bb boom?



No, Its the same one posting at Swimbait nation, and tackle tour tho.



TROUT HOUND said:


> Tell ya what I think about the jerad guy’s post.  I think he is a jealous, out-of-stater, who doesn't know much about fishing (or anything about Randall).  I took a look at his profile and it says he is from Alabama (bitter because he wishes he was one of us good ol' Georgia boys), biography says, and I quote, “hunt”(probably doesn’t even care about fishing or anyone who does), and occupation says, “roofer” (probably a crackhead that can’t hold a job or a fishing rod steady enough to even catch a fish if he wanted to).  He has been a forum member since 10/16/08.  Should have known better by now.  Randall is a heck of a generous guy and God has answered the fisherman’s prayer for him for sure (“God, please let me catch a lot of big fish so I won’t have to lie).  Jerad, not coming at ya man.  All in good fun.  We’ve all said things before that we regret.  Oh yeah, nice, nice fish Randall!!  Thanks for sharing that with us!!



Go read up there before judgments are passed on Jerad, He is going on what he knows, Now maybe he knows different..  I agree its a nice fish, Nicer then ill probbaly ever see, But what is one guy to question it, I see guys on here a lot questioning things "In the past anyways".. Im sure if my Buddy was getting questioned, Id jump all over everyone to...   BTW my buddy Scott is a roofer, he doesn't smoke crack, and go's to church every Sunday..


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Attacks*

What everyone here who don't already know needs to understand about some of the people who posted here is that they have an agenda against me because I had a big disagreement or what ever you want to call it with them and one of thier buddys. You can Pm, call or email me if you want the details. I didn't lie there or here and can prove it in court if necessary.

I really don't mind some of the comments and I am a big boy (took that from cletus) and can back up what I post here and on any other site I visit or post on. It has come to be expected that some will just be that way. As for what I posted on those sites I stand by exactly what I said and those post were deleted as far as I know because I threatend legal action against the guy who lied about me and some of the other members on this site. 

I am not the BB boom guy. 

Thanks for the support but lets keep this positive just let those who want voice their oppinion voice it and move on however rude it may be.


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Old Dead River*



Old Dead River said:


> Randall,
> 
> Pardon my poor attention span, I see where you posted the bait the first time. Thanks for the the details though.
> 
> ...



It is the second largest. I have caught several that were 12 and 13 but never a 14. We (Dawg 1419 and GA Big DON were there also) saw the fish jump right in front of the boat. Of course I could be wrong but I am just going on what I saw and believe the other fish to be much thicker and longer than this one. After catching a bunch of real long skinny fish from Varner I really needed something to compare the other fish to and after catching this one and mis judgeing the weight by a couple pounds I believe the other fish is bigger. Maybe I or someone else will catch it and we will know for sure someday.


----------



## LeverAction (Jan 1, 2010)

*Why waste your time even responding?*



Randall said:


> What everyone here who don't already know needs to understand about some of the people who posted here is that they have an agenda against me because I had a big disagreement or what ever you want to call it with them and one of thier buddys. You can Pm, call or email me if you want the details. I didn't lie there or here and can prove it in court if necessary.
> 
> I really don't mind some of the comments and I am a big boy (took that from cletus) and can back up what I post here and on any other site I visit or post on. It has come to be expected that some will just be that way. As for what I posted on those sites I stand by exactly what I said and those post were deleted as far as I know because I threatend legal action against the guy who lied about me and some of the other members on this site.
> 
> ...



Great fish Randall! What a way to close out 2009. If I was you I wouldn't waste my time responding to ignorant "want to be's" that prove their ignorance by denying the facts.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2010)

Randall said:


> It is the second largest. I have caught several that were 12 and 13 but never a 14. We (Dawg 1419 and GA Big DON were there also) saw the fish jump right in front of the boat. Of course I could be wrong but I am just going on what I saw and believe the other fish to be much thicker and longer than this one. After catching a bunch of real long skinny fish from Varner I really needed something to compare the other fish to and after catching this one and mis judgeing the weight by a couple pounds I believe the other fish is bigger. Maybe I or someone else will catch it and we will know for sure someday.




bravo! have you been following the latest on the japan fish. it's been submitted as 22 lbs 4 oz to the IGFA. I think it will be recognized. the area where he caught it was legal


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*World Record*



Old Dead River said:


> bravo! have you been following the latest on the japan fish. it's been submitted as 22 lbs 4 oz to the IGFA. I think it will be recognized. the area where he caught it was legal



I have a buddy in Japan that fishes that lake and he thinks it was all legal and from all that I have read and seen it was legal and legit. I hope it gets approved. I would have rather seen it caught on a lure than live bait. But seems like the guy deserves all the credit for catching it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 1, 2010)

I think that the videoed weigh in of the fish would remove some doubts .....

Bring it on,no one really cares about the back grounds ..... why edit the video?


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Video*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> I think that the videoed weigh in of the fish would remove some doubts .....
> 
> Bring it on,no one really cares about the back grounds ..... why edit the video?



 I did edit the video because when zoomed out it shows exactly where we were anchored and I have experienced too many times of someone catching a big fish that I had caught before and worked hard to find and catch and release only to see it leave the lake to be mounted or eaten. I would like for my clients, kids or others to have a chance to catch the fish or catch it again myself later.

Here it is. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wZJfPbxjZsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wZJfPbxjZsM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## butter bass (Jan 1, 2010)

nice!! thanks for sharing! no love for the haters!


----------



## lizard drager (Jan 1, 2010)

awsome fish,congrats.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 1, 2010)

My bologna has a first name!  The fish at the top in the still photo is only 7 or 8 lbs from what I see.  Congrats anyway but I cant believe it.  

Whats the Horton Lake record???


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a big ol' honkin' fish!


----------



## GaMudd (Jan 1, 2010)

Way to round out the year Randall! Beautiful fish.


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Horton Record*



LIPS said:


> My bologna has a first name!  The fish at the top in the still photo is only 7 or 8 lbs from what I see.  Congrats anyway but I cant believe it.
> 
> Whats the Horton Lake record???



I don't know of any records kept but the largest I know of was a 12 lber caught at the boat ramp from shore with witnesses a couple years ago. Several people including a few from this site have caught 11lbers out of Horton in the past few years.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 1, 2010)

There is no Agenda. I have my opinion just as the other guy has his.  Hey when Gabigdon and Dawg1419 were with you he caught a 7+ at horton didn't he, was his personal best. What did he catch that on you remember? Seems like there was a picture you posted a while back of it, But i cant seem to find it...



Randall said:


> We (Dawg 1419 and GA Big DON were there also) saw the fish jump right in front of the boat.


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Photo*



Bugpac said:


> There is no Agenda. I have my opinion just as the other guy has his.  Hey when Gabigdon and Dawg1419 were with you he caught a 7+ at horton didn't he, was his personal best. What did he catch that on you remember? Seems like there was a picture you posted a while back of it, But i cant seem to find it...


 He did catch one but I didn't post the photo. It was caught on a jighead an worm.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh I thought for sure you posted that photo, Ill have to go back and look..

Ah, I see you Deleted the whole thread after i asked. "Swimbait pics at varner with dawg1419" I saved a picture and the thread on my puter a few months back, before it got edited. Ill dig it out and repost it for ya Randall..


----------



## fredw (Jan 1, 2010)

Randall, congratulations one more fine fish.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2010)

.... and we wonder why so many of us hardly ever post pics and reports here anymore....

Randall,

Congrats on your consistent catches. 
Seems like you do a fine job with your office work.
No doubt from my end on who you are and what you do.
Congrats on your catch. You deserve much more of the congrats versus the small jibber jabber that is becoming a common thing among this large group of peeps

Keep on lippin those greenheads,

Haven


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 1, 2010)

*Awesome fish*

Congrats on the toad, you let me catch one that size and I will post so many pics on here that there won't be enough room for any negative comments!


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Regardless of what the haters are saying.. congratulations on an awsome fish.  

And thank you very much for sharing with us.  It lets the rest of us know that there are still some great fish to be caught on public water


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Bugpac*



Bugpac said:


> Oh I thought for sure you posted that photo, Ill have to go back and look..
> 
> Ah, I see you Deleted the whole thread after i asked. "Swimbait pics at varner with dawg1419" I saved a picture and the thread on my puter a few months back, before it got edited. Ill dig it out and repost it for ya Randall..



The photo you looked for is still in the profesional services section. I am not hiding anything by deleteing it. The other thread was deleted since I was asked to delete it by someone after you started your thing when Fishlipps post was deleted and he left. He (not fishlipps but the other guy)deleted all of his posts of the same nature for his own personal reasons. I can go into details of why it was deleted but that would just start something else. It wouldn't do anything to help here an isn't the most positive thing for this board.


----------



## mwbaits (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice catch!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 1, 2010)

The OP has posted the story and a pic for the enjoyment of others.
Some of you have destroyed this thread with your opinions and claims.

IT WILL STOP NOW!!  Take it somewhere else.

Consider this your warning!!


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 1, 2010)

*Big girl*

Randall at first i thought this fish wasnt that big. But, when i saw the video. Thats a monster. GOOD CATCH.  MIke


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine fish!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2010)

Hunter Haven said:


> .... and we wonder why so many of us hardly ever post pics and reports here anymore....
> 
> Randall,
> 
> ...



That's why I don't post anything over 15 lbs. The haterz on here will not believe my buddy Raymond and myself so we started hunting ghosts.(something we are confident nobody will believe) 

Nice fish Randall. I'll tell Adam all he missed in Disney World.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a monster fish right there Randall....congrats on sticking the beast and dropping her back in the drink!  I wish I could hve seen those eyeballs oh her on the video (you know how I am with big bass and their eyeballs)

I believe this fish was 14.5 with all my heart.  To everybody taking this thread to negative town.......just stop it.....not the place or the time or really anything......move it on down the line folks if you can't say anything nice!

Randall......when did you say you were taking me to Horton again....I can't rember????

Awesome fish bud!!!!!!


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

riprap said:


> That's why I don't post anything over 15 lbs. The haterz on here will not believe my buddy Raymond and myself so we started hunting ghosts.(something we are confident nobody will believe)
> 
> Nice fish Randall. I'll tell Adam all he missed in Disney World.


First person I called was Adam on his way to Disney World to rub it in a little e.


----------



## Randall (Jan 1, 2010)

*Cletus*



Cletus T. said:


> That's a monster fish right there Randall....congrats on sticking the beast and dropping her back in the drink!  I wish I could hve seen those eyeballs oh her on the video (you know how I am with big bass and their eyeballs)
> 
> I believe this fish was 14.5 with all my heart.  To everybody taking this thread to negative town.......just stop it.....not the place or the time or really anything......move it on down the line folks if you can't say anything nice!
> 
> ...



I do owe you a trip so let me know.


----------



## Money man (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Randall on your Horton beast of a fish. 

High 5 sent from McDonough!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jan 1, 2010)

Randall said:


> I do owe you a trip so let me know.



I WILL let you know.....I'll give you a call and get sumthing...sumthing lined up!

Congrats again on the double digit largemouth!!!!


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 1, 2010)

Outstanding BASS ya'll!!!


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome fish Randall...what a sportsman to release such a great fish back into the drink for someone else to enjoy!!  A lot of folks would have taken it straight to the taxidermist


----------



## Pauley (Jan 1, 2010)

Even though I already posted a congrats I just saw the video you posted and just wanted to give another congratulations...


----------



## Reel Time (Jan 1, 2010)

All I can add is Man what a fish.  Good job Randall.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Jan 1, 2010)

good fish Randall, sure do miss your reports!


----------



## t bird (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations on that trophy man!!


----------



## jalawson (Jan 1, 2010)

pauley said:


> even though i already posted a congrats i just saw the video you posted and just wanted to give another congratulations...:d:d  :d:d



...x2


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jan 1, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> Awesome fish Randall...what a sportsman to release such a great fish back into the drink for someone else to enjoy!!  A lot of folks would have taken it straight to the taxidermist



x10!


----------



## claye75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome Fish.

What a toad


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd be on the horn to lake fork about a replica. I know you've said you're not into mounts, but there are some taxidermists out there that could properly replicate both this fish and your 15 # from varner. There are some taxidermists up north that custom cash replicas.

better yet, maybe one of these days I can hire you to put me on it and I can have it replicated.

amazing fish. all the naysayers need to hush up. anyone familiar with this forum should realize that both ben and randall are stand up guys and their postulations shouldn't be questioned.


----------



## jerad (Jan 1, 2010)

Randell. As  i said if i was wrong i would say sorry. Sorry, i am wrong and i apoligize to you.  Jerad Stills


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Now don't all you boys feel better.
I was bout to tell you to go home, yall can't play nice, you can't play at all.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job Guys!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 1, 2010)

Randall said:


> First you have no idea what you are talking about. Red tails and bottom tails missing on females have almost nothing to do with spawning. It's a myth that people like you have created to explain what you don't understand.



  I love it. 

Way to go Randall. Hard to believe we are pretty close to hitting those bedded bass again. Congrats on the winter monster.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 2, 2010)

Randall said:


> I don't know of any records kept but the largest I know of was a 12 lber caught at the boat ramp from shore with witnesses a couple years ago. Several people including a few from this site have caught 11lbers out of Horton in the past few years.



12 is the biggest i know of as well, now i guess its 14.5


----------



## jsimages (Jan 2, 2010)

nice fish wow nice fish. congrats on the catch and may god bless you for being the better man.


----------



## Randall (Jan 2, 2010)

*thanks everybody*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Benito (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to Old Dead River, btw......Appreciate the comments. And yes, I was screaming/hooting/hollering like you wouldn't believe.

It's been 3 days now, and I still can't get the experience out of my mind. I truly didn't understand just how big a bass like that is, until you hold it up close. Simply amazing. 

Some day, I'm determined to have one like that on the end of my line, and can tell Randall "uh, could you please get the net" in a calm tone like he did. Probably won't be that calm, however, if it does ever happen.....

Happy New Year to all-

BEN


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice HAWG. And a 7 is not my PB fyi..


----------



## russ010 (Jan 4, 2010)

Now what we have here is a big ol bass... holy smokes what a catch Randall - awesome land!


----------



## porkbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

Benito said:


> Thanks to Old Dead River, btw......Appreciate the comments. And yes, I was screaming/hooting/hollering like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> It's been 3 days now, and I still can't get the experience out of my mind. I truly didn't understand just how big a bass like that is, until you hold it up close. Simply amazing.
> 
> ...



I acually thought on a guided trip you were the one to reel in the fish or are you paying the guide to catch fish. I really don't know how it works. I have never been on a guided trip.


----------



## grim (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice bass.  Congrats.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 4, 2010)

porkbelly said:


> I acually thought on a guided trip you were the one to reel in the fish or are you paying the guide to catch fish. I really don't know how it works. I have never been on a guided trip.


The striper guides dont really have time to fish, They have their hands full with live bait and several rods in the water.The bass guides have alittle more time and usually have some time to fish along with the client.


----------



## Brine (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazes me how a thread like this can elicit any response  other than a well-deserved similarly themed.......

CONGRATULATIONS ON A SPECTACULAR FISH!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice fish Randall.......congrats.


----------



## Randall (Jan 4, 2010)

*Since you asked*



porkbelly said:


> I acually thought on a guided trip you were the one to reel in the fish or are you paying the guide to catch fish. I really don't know how it works. I have never been on a guided trip.


If it is slow and we arem't catching fish I am fishing I am trying to figure out the retreive and bait the fish want. Last trip with Benito before this one I found what the fish wanted after catching one and anchored and let Ben catch fish after fish after I figured out they were on one rock pile you had to hit at just the right angle. If I hadn't been fishing chances are we would have went fishless all day. After I caught this fish I did the same thing except this was the only fish that would bite that day.

On almost all of my trips with new clients are started by asking if they want me to fish or not. After that I usually tell them to comunicate any problem they have with me fishing or not at anytime during the day. Around 99% want me to fish. Most of the time I stop fishing after we are catching fish and they still tell me to keep fishing. Everybody is different and are on the trip for different things. Everytrips conditions are going to be different but that's how most of my trips go.

Now this isn't true of all guides and some guides have told me they never fish. It's just how I have always done it and most of my clients now are repeat client's that have been fishing with me more than five or six times so I figure it works for me.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 4, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

Fish the Tournament at Horton Sat. and see if you cant get another one!


----------



## Benito (Jan 4, 2010)

Trust me from experience- you want the guide to fish also, for reasons Randall mentioned.

I'm to the point that I usually outfish him now anyway......(ok, might not be true quite yet, but a guy can dream...)

If you are interested, a day with Randall is HIGHLY reccommended!

Ben


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> Nice fish Randall.......congrats.



 WOW ..... That must be about an 18 pounder in your avatar there Chris S.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 5, 2010)

how big is Lake Horton? I've not been able to find much info. about it online. can someone give me some details about it, depths, acreage etc


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its about 700 acres if I'm not mistaken. It's fed by two creeks and is shaped like a Y. It has various depths. From 30+ feet, to lots of shallow water. Its a great lake.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 5, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> WOW ..... That must be about an 18 pounder in your avatar there Chris S.



You would think.......huh?11.10 was the weight on Berkley's,26.5 in" length.She looked like all of those Cali. Bass you see and was caught from a 100+ acre millpond in South Ga.I caught her Dec 26th 2005 on a r-rap #5.


----------



## Randall (Jan 5, 2010)

*Bass*



Chris S. said:


> You would think.......huh?11.10 was the weight on Berkley's,26.5 in" length.She looked like all of those Cali. Bass you see and was caught from a 100+ acre millpond in South Ga.I caught her Dec 26th 2005 on a r-rap #5.


At 26.5 I would guess that fish way heavier. Lots of the Califonia bass on the top 25 list were only 26-27 inches with a simaler shape. But then again looking at the California fish they just look solid where I have seen fat GA fish that are fat but don't have the solid thickness all over that one of those trout fed fish does. Still your fish looks heavier than 11 lbs to me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 5, 2010)

my personal best was 26" and weigh 10 lbs 8 oz and she was fat head to tail. Thick features as you put it. I'm hoping to get a 27" or better this year


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 5, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> my personal best was 26" and weigh 10 lbs 8 oz and she was fat head to tail. Thick features as you put it. I'm hoping to get a 27" or better this year



Nice toad in your hands there ODR,and a good lookin' mount as well ..... Congrats Brother.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 5, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Nice toad in your hands there ODR,and a good lookin' mount as well ..... Congrats Brother.



thank you sir! that's a Dennis Arp 3-D Replica courtesy of the good ppl @ Bass pro. I take the thing down and marvel at it like a kid would his favorite toy.

You should get you one for your bass. There's a particular blank they have that would be perfect for that pigbeast you released. McKenzies has their full catalogue online, they have pictures of all the arp blanks, you should check it out.

I'd love to come fish with you sometime.


----------



## LeverAction (Jan 5, 2010)

*Any possibility it is the same fish as 07-07-09*

Randall,

I'm curious. Do you think that there is any possibility that this is the same fish you hooked from your post on 07-07-09? Just wondering how many on those monsters that lake can hold. 

Great job and congratulations!


----------



## Randall (Jan 5, 2010)

*Lever action.*



LeverAction said:


> Randall,
> 
> I'm curious. Do you think that there is any possibility that this is the same fish you hooked from your post on 07-07-09? Just wondering how many on those monsters that lake can hold.
> 
> Great job and congratulations!



Thanks. It's not the same fish because the other fish had the big giant bug eyes sticking out. I think there are more. There is so much deep water full of timber that nobody ever fishes that don't get touched. Lot's of food for the fish all over the lake and no hybrids. At one time Varner had at least three fifteen pound fish swimming in it and I can see the same for Horton.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 5, 2010)

thats a great fish!!!!!! hope i catch one like that some day.....just dont understand why your thumb isnt in the bass's mouth like your holding him.....im sure you cought it, you just made the picture look funny tring to hide the location with the photoshop....CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 6, 2010)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> thats a great fish!!!!!! hope i catch one like that some day.....just dont understand why your thumb isnt in the bass's mouth like your holding him.....im sure you cought it, you just made the picture look funny tring to hide the location with the photoshop....CONGRATS!!!



pretty sure his thumb is in its mouth but on the backside. i used to hold bass the way you describe, firmly pressing my thumb down on their tongue. i've since learned better holding them like randall is doing. it makes for a better photo and probably isn't as injurious to the bass.


----------



## Randall (Jan 6, 2010)

*Bass*



Old Dead River said:


> pretty sure his thumb is in its mouth but on the backside. i used to hold bass the way you describe, firmly pressing my thumb down on their tongue. i've since learned better holding them like randall is doing. it makes for a better photo and probably isn't as injurious to the bass.



You have no idea how many emails and comments I have had about the way I am holding the fish. Half the comments are guys mad because I am holding the fish verticle and they are afraid I am going to or did break the jaw of the fish. the otther half are claiming photoshop because they can't see my hand. So let me explain. 

If I am holding the fish by the most foward part of the jaw(which I am not) if the fish shakes the jaw acts as a lever and I could or the fish could put a lot of force  on the joint of the jaw breaking o injuring the jaw.  

I am actually holding this fish with my thumb and fingers close to the actual joint of the jaw on the backside of the photo. My thumb is in the mouth right next to the joint of the jaw. On a fish with a mouth this large my hand isn't even half way around half of the lower jaw and all the grip force is applied on the jaw bone just above the joint. This greatly reduces the force that could be applied to the joint if the fish shakes but I still have control of the fish and a good grip on it without having to use my other hand to touch the fish and damage the slime coat. I personally think this is the best way to handle a large fish like this one. I have held big fish like this for years and have caught many of them again after release. Still some will disagee and say I should support the body. But then I get all the commments about the slime coat being damaged. 

The bottom line is the damage is done by holding the fish by the most foward part of the jaw and lifting the body of the fish with it and I am not going to do it that way so everybody can just see more of my hand in the photo.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I do find it alittle funny that you were bb booms biggest critic and his bass had the same build as yours. I didnt believe that guy one bit, But I have to admit his fish looked very similar to yours. I guess it could have been 14 then


----------



## Randall (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lol.*



sinclair1 said:


> I do find it alittle funny that you were bb booms biggest critic and his bass had the same build as yours. I didnt believe that guy one bit, But I have to admit his fish looked very similar to yours. I guess it could have been 14 then


First the build isn't the same at all. His is way skinnier. Mine isn't all that fat but it's not bigheaded and starving. 
The thing about his photo there is that I never said anything other than I wish GON had a better photo or more photos. If GON put my photo taken of my fish in GON and I was after a record certification I would expect the same. I have no problem with anybody saying it about my photo now. I just posted it for people to see and they can form an opinion from there. From that photo of Raymond it could have been a big fish. I know nobody can tell 100% from my photo or any photo like Raymonds how big a fish is. Fish come in all shapes and sizes. But when Raymond posted his fish photos on his myspace and it was the same fish IMO and it was obvious that it was not that big anymore that's when I put the photo and link up here and everybody jumped in. 

Also Raymond don't quite have the track record with big fish caught with a bunch of different people over a long peiod of time, photos checked by forensic software, etc. so when he pops up with two lake records in a week he is going to get some skeptics including me. He never did call me like he said he was going to this past spring so I can see and verify his new records.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Randall said:


> First the build isn't the same at all. His is way skinnier. Mine isn't all that fat but it's not bigheaded and starving.
> The thing about his photo there is that I never said anything other than I wish GON had a better photo or more photos. If GON put my photo taken of my fish in GON and I was after a record certification I would expect the same. I have no problem with anybody saying it about my photo now. I just posted it for people to see and they can form an opinion from there. From that photo of Raymond it could have been a big fish. I know nobody can tell 100% from my photo or any photo like Raymonds how big a fish is. Fish come in all shapes and sizes. But when Raymond posted his fish photos on his myspace and it was the same fish IMO and it was obvious that it was not that big anymore that's when I put the photo and link up here and everybody jumped in.
> 
> Also Raymond don't quite have the track record with big fish caught with a bunch of different people over a long peiod of time, photos checked by forensic software, etc. so when he pops up with two lake records in a week he is going to get some skeptics including me. He never did call me like he said he was going to this past spring so I can see and verify his new records.


I dont know why you ever wasted your time on forensic photos, but I guess you had a reason. He was full of beans is the main reason no one believed him, He may have truely thought the first one weighed that since he was really using a deer scale and later a bathroom scale to weigh his fish.
He has given up the big fish chase and become a ghost hunter (no joke). I suppose the fish he was farming in the tub died and he quit.


----------



## Randall (Jan 6, 2010)

*Photos*



sinclair1 said:


> I dont know why you ever wasted your time on forensic photos, but I guess you had a reason. He was full of beans is the main reason no one believed him, He may have truely thought the first one weighed that since he was really using a deer scale and later a bathroom scale to weigh his fish.
> He has given up the big fish chase and become a ghost hunter (no joke). I suppose the fish he was farming in the tub died and he quit.


The photos weren't checked by me but Bounty Fishing and a couple other tounaments where I have won money in big bass tournaments with fish that were over 27 inches long and or weighed ten plus pounds. They were to make sure nobody cheated.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 6, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

Randall  You mentioned earlier that you took a picture of this fish on the Ruler to get the length.  Can you post that picture so we can see how a monster bass like this looks in total length.  Great catch. Thaks for letting it go so i may get the chance to NET it for my partner!!  My bad ..  I though you said you took a picture on the ruler. But, i went back and read that you did not take a picture next to the Yard stick.  Forget this post.  Good catch still!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 6, 2010)

Randall said:


> At 26.5 I would guess that fish way heavier. Lots of the Califonia bass on the top 25 list were only 26-27 inches with a simaler shape. But then again looking at the California fish they just look solid where I have seen fat GA fish that are fat but don't have the solid thickness all over that one of those trout fed fish does. Still your fish looks heavier than 11 lbs to me.



Nah,I caught another that was right at 27" with plenty of thickness...the 11lb10oz had a decent gut and was plenty deep with thick body size too. If she had been egged out I can see 13+ pounds realistically...the longer fishes weight was 10lb13 oz...........the larger of the keeper bass in my right hand was 2.5 lb approx. for  sz. relation.Heres the 26 3/4 in 10..13


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> Nah,I caught another that was right at 27" with plenty of thickness...the 11lb10oz had a decent gut and was plenty deep with thick body size too. If she had been egged out I can see 13+ pounds realistically...the longer fishes weight was 10lb13 oz...........the larger of the keeper bass in my right hand was 2.5 lb approx. for  sz. relation.Heres the 26 3/4 in 10..13



that's a nice fish, chris! big sow!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah,

 I'm holding this one in a similar fashion but I don't have my thumb as close to the joint as you mentioned. Good idea. I'll bear that in mind in the future. 






I hear that in spite of the slime factor giving big fish support with the other hand around the anal fin is preferable. If you notice most of the californians with the 18 lbers and so forth (particularly the guy who used to run trophy bass only) they tend to hold their bass diagonally, two handed and don't generally open the mouth all the way. and yes some of them even wear gloves. the trophy bass only guy is a total catch and release zealot, but his photos are testament to its effectiveness.

say do you recall how Mike Winn was lifting Dottie around by her jaw. He was quoted as saying he feared the fish's neck would snap under its own weight...




Randall said:


> You have no idea how many emails and comments I have had about the way I am holding the fish. Half the comments are guys mad because I am holding the fish verticle and they are afraid I am going to or did break the jaw of the fish. the otther half are claiming photoshop because they can't see my hand. So let me explain.
> 
> If I am holding the fish by the most foward part of the jaw(which I am not) if the fish shakes the jaw acts as a lever and I could or the fish could put a lot of force  on the joint of the jaw breaking o injuring the jaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meason (Jan 7, 2010)

*A real 14#'er*

Sorry Randal... Just don't believe it.  Not even close....


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 7, 2010)

X2...Great comparison Meason!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

Meason said:


> Sorry Randal... Just don't believe it.  Not even close....



that's a huge bass no doubt but it is being held toward the camera. that's not to say it's small by any stroke of the imagination because it is indeed massive. No smoke and mirrors necessary to showcase that one. what were its measurements? Great fish! 

Having said that, I don't think this refutes Randall's fish. As you know, bass come in all different shapes, sizes and configurations. For example - That replica in my avatar is a DALMB -130. It's a 13 lb replica. It measures 26" length, 21 1/2 "girth. The real bass I caught weigh 10-8, and the real fish was actually a tad bit larger than the replica. especially in terms of the head/mouth. It took several goes to get a replica blank that would do the real fish justice, in turn bumping the weight up to 13 lbs. I don't think Dennis Arp fibs on the weights of his replicas. he's a world renouned master taxidermist. I think this demonstrates the possibilities in terms of weight variation in relation to mass. That replica won't hold a candle to either your fish or randall's, yet according to the manufacturer it's only shy by a pound or so. I find that very interesting.

http://www.mckenziesp.com/DALMB-130-P7325.aspx


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

these fish look pretty similar in my opinion...


----------



## Benito (Jan 7, 2010)

Good points by ODR.....

Also agree on the photo - I personally took the photo of Randall, and wasn't up close to him, and he was holding the fish close to his body, not further towards the camera. His fish didn't have big, distended Spawning-Belly, but was the thickest/stoutest fish I've ever seen up front. I've caught one just shy of 10 pounds, that did have big Spawn-Belly, and Randall's fish was a totally different creature - it's back/shoulders were incredible, thickness of tail, etc. Instead of having a big gut that stuck out, it was just crazy-thick from head to tail.

Not to mention the fact that I saw him weigh it on a digital scale that was zero'd out before, we took photos, took video, had it on the scale for several seconds, etc.......I even had Randall take a photo of me holding the fish, because I'm 99.9% I'll never see or hold a Bass that big again (Hope I'm wrong, obviously!)

I know pictures can seem bigger/smaller, and fish are different sizes/shapes, as ODR points out. However, I do think it's a bit out of line to question someone that has as much experience/integrity as Randall on this subject. To each their own, I guess......

BEN


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

I am sure yall can find some confidante who has the ability to edit video and morph out the backgrounds. post that edited video footage up and it will put a stop to the dissent.



Benito said:


> Good points by ODR.....
> 
> Also agree on the photo - I personally took the photo of Randall, and wasn't up close to him, and he was holding the fish close to his body, not further towards the camera. His fish didn't have big, distended Spawning-Belly, but was the thickest/stoutest fish I've ever seen up front. I've caught one just shy of 10 pounds, that did have big Spawn-Belly, and Randall's fish was a totally different creature - it's back/shoulders were incredible, thickness of tail, etc. Instead of having a big gut that stuck out, it was just crazy-thick from head to tail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know its off topic with this thread, but ODR been meaning to tell ya what an awesome replica u have and i would take it off the wall and marvel at it too. Done that with a few deer heads before.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2010)

*Horton Monster Bass*

Hey Benito,,,, Just for the fun of it, can you post that pic of you holding that beast? I know the both of you, and,, don't take this the wrong way, but the fish may look a lot larger with you holding it, as you're a tad smaller than Mr. Randall. 
I can see where Randall is holding the fish CLOSE to his body, UNLIKE Meason's pic 3 feet out towards the camera.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 7, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> I know its off topic with this thread, but ODR been meaning to tell ya what an awesome replica u have and i would take it off the wall and marvel at it too. Done that with a few deer heads before.



thank you. aside from using a bit too much epoxy or molding putty around the fins they did an outstanding job. this was the third one they made, the first two were broken in transit. I'm picky as can be but was finally relieved to get one that still had its head intact. "Seek perfection and then mistrust it." 

Hawghunna's fish is another atypical teener. long, not lean but lacking the distended sowbelly as Ben mentioned. but a 12/13 lb class fish nonetheless. this fish sets the par. randall's fish is obviously much larger


----------



## Benito (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall, you've got the photo of me.....I don't know how to "white-out" the background, but I'm fine with you posting the one of me holding the bass however you want to do it (whited-out or not, your call.....)

BEN


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2010)

Take an example of comparison's, Terry lee's is a little guy, put the same fish In my or Randall's hands, and the fish will look little, Pics do not do justice for any fish, I have to say that, I don't questions Randalls fish was Huge.  Heck i thought terry lees fish looked a little small, I had to get a mental picture of how small he is to really say, thats a big fish..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 7, 2010)

Does everyone plan on arguing about this for the rest of the year? Guys give it a rest.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 7, 2010)

who gives a flying flip... it's an awesome fish none the less. There's no sense in discrediting someone's catch, especially when witnesses were involved - that just shows you as being ignorant. 

The biggest I've ever seen in person was a 10lb'r I caught 2 years ago. I didn't have anybody with me, and the only pic I was able to snap was with my camera phone, next to my boot which is a size 12. 

Randall, regardless of the critics you have, I can tell your picture wasn't photoshop'd, (if you look at the shadows, you can see the anal fin's shadow on his sweatshirt and it matches up... who would go through the trouble to do that much detail in photo shopping, especailly when we all know what kind of fish Randal produces) Randal is a big guy, and any fish he catches is going to look smaller than it actually is.

The pic in my avatar is a 7lb and a 3lb...

and before you start bashing me about the stringer, this fish was let go alive.. I had to keep him in the water to get him to shore so that I could get measurements


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Take an example of comparison's, Terry lee's is a little guy, put the same fish In my or Randall's hands, and the fish will look little, Pics do not do justice for any fish, I have to say that, I don't questions Randalls fish was Huge.  Heck i thought terry lees fish looked a little small, I had to get a mental picture of how small he is to really say, thats a big fish..



5' 10" - 190 lbs is not small bug,but thanks for the compliment ..... and I used ole rusted spring scales that were built into a net.She may or may not have been bigger ..... or smaller for that matter.....but she was defiantly 27" long.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2010)

*FOR THOSE NOT THERE *how much does this fish weigh?? I'll tell ya tonight if you want to guess


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking between 9.5 & 10 lbs.


----------



## Randall (Jan 7, 2010)

*The fish*

Here is the thing. I posted this fish here for you all to see. Not to have it be a topic of a big arguement. Ben is a good guy and many people here have fished with him and know him. It's wrong that a photo of a fish have people questioning his honesty. Ask anybody here about Ben that knows him and you will see the type of answers you get about him. You can say whatever you want about me but  many people here have fished with me and many here have even either seen 9lb, 10lb, 11lb fish caught and weighed or caught them theirself with me. That's just from the members here and not including others . I don't think anyone else here can hardly say the same with photos of the fish and a bunch of different witnesses. I don't have anything here to prove. I am done with it and you can take my word for it or not. It don't matter what else I post. There will still be those who doubt it and that's fine. I am done with it and many of you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Benito (Jan 7, 2010)

7 pounds is my guess.....


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2010)

*Dawg1419*

I'd guess,,,,,, ummmmmm,,,,,,  6.82#'s = dang nice fish!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 5' 10" - 190 lbs is not small bug,but thanks for the compliment ..... and I used ole rusted spring scales that were built into a net.She may or may not have been bigger ..... or smaller for that matter.....but she was defiantly 27" long.




LOL, 190 is small to me...  I tend to eat rather well...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> LOL, 190 is small to me...




O Lord Bugpac,,,, You're definately a friend of mine,,, And be sure to remind me of that if I EVER upset you,,,,,

 ----> 5'9, 145#'s
LOL,, Let me hold either of them HUGE fish and yall would guess 15#'s (+),,,,


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> O Lord Bugpac,,,, You're definately a friend of mine,,, And be sure to remind me of that if I EVER upset you,,,,,
> 
> ----> 5'9, 145#'s
> LOL,, Let me hold either of them HUGE fish and yall would guess 15#'s (+),,,,



 My point exactly tho... It is dang hard to judge size by a picture... Im 5'8-5'9 265..


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 7, 2010)

The fish was caught. He said what the fish was caught on. He didn't promote his baits by saying he caught it something that he didn't.He easily could have. Who cares what the fish weighed, it's bigger than the one I caught that day. Pictures do not tell the size of a fish. big one in my pic weighed 7.8 on the scales of the tourney I was fishing that day. I say the fish was bigger but hey that's what the scales said so that's what it is. These were caught at Lake Nottley.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> The fish was caught. He said what the fish was caught on. He didn't promote his baits by saying he caught it something that he didn't.He easily could have. Who cares what the fish weighed, it's bigger than the one I caught that day. Pictures do not tell the size of a fish. big one in my pic weighed 7.8 on the scales of the tourney I was fishing that day. I say the fish was bigger but hey that's what the scales said so that's what it is. These were caught at Lake Nottley.


Thats a nice one,I am going to let you hold my fish from now on ....mercy sakes eat something that fish is 10% of your weight


----------



## Money man (Jan 7, 2010)

By the time you girls quit arguing about the weight of this fish, it is going to weigh 15lbs and I am going to catch it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Money man said:


> By the time you girls quit arguing about the weight of this fish, it is going to weigh 15lbs and I am going to catch it.


what was that ....its not silver,so you dont need it


----------



## Money man (Jan 7, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> what was that ....its not silver,so you dont need it



LOL....I don't call  the elusive large mouth a "trash fish" or even worse, "bait" like some of these people do. I still get a Chris Mathews chill running up my leg at the thought of hooking into a bruiser LM.

Can't a guy explore his options without being labeled "silver?"


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Money man said:


> LOL....I don't call  the elusive large mouth a "trash fish" or even worse, "bait" like some of these people do. I still get a Chris Mathews chill running up my leg at the thought of hooking into a bruiser LM.
> 
> Can't a guy explore his options without being labeled "silver?"


what next a ski boat...oops too late


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Jan 7, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> *FOR THOSE NOT THERE *how much does this fish weigh?? I'll tell ya tonight if you want to guess



Dawg, it's got to be 14lbs


----------



## Money man (Jan 7, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> what next a ski boat...oops too late



SHHHHHHH......you can't keep a dang secret!

Now I have to tell everyone that you have two jet ski's and hunt bass fishermen sitting in quiet coves on Sinclair!


Now, get back to Randall's photo shopped bass!   No ski boats here to see folks, move along.






Just kiddin Randall


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 7, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

WOW.  If the good Lord ever lets me catch a big bass, my biggest is 9 Lbs. A fish over 10 and anything bigger. I will show the whole fish in a picture, not photo shop any part of it, call the cops, call my Grandma, make absolutely sure there is not doubt that the fish is what it is. Before letting it go for another day.  This is a great learning experience for me on what to do and what not to do if that day ever comes.  Thanks Randell and everyone else.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 7, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> *FOR THOSE NOT THERE *how much does this fish weigh?? I'll tell ya tonight if you want to guess


I would guess 5.95 lbs!!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> *FOR THOSE NOT THERE *how much does this fish weigh?? I'll tell ya tonight if you want to guess




I wasn't there, But i can tell by its size, It weighed 7.27..


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2010)

DAWG1419 said:


> *FOR THOSE NOT THERE *how much does this fish weigh?? I'll tell ya tonight if you want to guess



It's 7.27 and you wouldn't know it from this pic but in person it was a sight to behold. Here's another just to show you what the difference a pic can make same fish 5 min. earlier


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac wins!!!!!!!!   Yea


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Bugpac wins!!!!!!!!   Yea


aka Gaswimbait


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 7, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> aka Gaswimbait



One of the several Gaswimbaits...


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I wasn't there, But i can tell by its size, It weighed 7.27..



Bug, You need to have your eyes checked!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> My point exactly tho... It is dang hard to judge size by a picture... Im 5'8-5'9 265..


 Nice photo shop,I would say 250 max


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 7, 2010)

*Weight*



Buzzerbaits said:


> Bugpac wins!!!!!!!!   Yea



FOUL,,!!,,

Something fishy going on here,,,

LMM missed by 0.45,,,


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall, first of all, I believe you. 

Secondly, when are you going to learn to straighten your arm towards the camera? This helps me when I tell someone that the 5# is actually 7.5#. 

Best of luck to ya and let me know when you want to fish Seminole/Flint. I got a real bass boat now and would love to have ya.

Robby

cell 770 722 4096


----------



## Fishinagain (Jan 7, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 5' 10" - 190 lbs is not small bug,but thanks for the compliment ..... and I used ole rusted spring scales that were built into a net.She may or may not have been bigger ..... or smaller for that matter.....but she was defiantly 27" long.



Definitly hh i was there. That fish was HUGE and I still say it was 12 to13 and personally I think it was a lot bigger than Randalls fish. Just my two cents


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Enough already!


----------

